# Schweizer Volksinitiative gegen 5G



## SlaveToTheRave (15. Oktober 2019)

Wie _der Standard_ heute berichtete, haben Gegner des neuen Mobilfunkstandards 5G mit der Unterschriftensammlung
der Volksinitiative "Für einen gesundheitsverträglichen und stromsparenden Mobilfunk" begonnen.

Sie befürchten gesundheitliche Schäden durch nichtionisierende Strahlung.

Ihre Forderungen:
*

"Die Erhöhung der Anlagengrenzwerte für nichtionisierende Strahlung verbieten."
"Die Versorgung mit Mobilfunk und Internet in Außen- und Innenbereiche aufteilen."
(Mobilfunk / WLAN nur außen / funkfreie, kabelgebundene Netzwerke innen)
"Die Leistung von Mobilfunk und WLAN soll so herabgesetzt werden, dass die Strahlung die Gebäudehülle nicht durchdringen kann."
"Private, hochfrequente Strahlungsquellen sollen so reglementiert werden, dass keine Funkstrahlung in benachbarte Räume dringen kann."
(z.B. privater WLAN Router)
"Nicht sichtbare Sendestationen müssten markiert und deren Daten veröffentlicht werden."
"Zur Aufstellung neuer Anlagen, oder zur Leistungserhöhung bestehender Anlagen, muss eine schriftliche Einwilligung der Anrainer in einem Umkreis von 400 Metern eingeholt werden."
"Sitzplätze in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, an welchen die Verwendung elektronischer Geräte untersagt ist."
"In öffentlichen Gebäuden sollen Räume eingerichtet werden, die frei von elektromagnetischer Strahlung sind."
"Die Behörden sollen die Schweizer verpflichtend über die "Gefahren durch nichtionisierende Strahlung" aufklären."
"Von Elektrosensibilität Betroffene sollen Zugang zu unentgeltlichen Beratungsstellen haben"
*
"Den Initiatoren geht es unter anderem um den Schutz von Personen, die unter Elektrosensibilität leiden.
Die Sammelfrist für die Unterschriften läuft bis am 15. April 2021. Hinter der Initiative steht das Bürgerkomitee "Mobilfunk-Initiative".
Vor einem Monat hatten mehrere tausend Menschen in Bern gegen dessen Einführung protestiert: 5G sei "ein Verbrechen gegen Menschenrechte", hieß es."

Die Forderungen zu einem 5G-Stopp und die Angst vor den gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen des neuen Mobilfunkstandards,
wurden bereits Anfang des Jahres durch Falschmeldungen und durch YouTube Videos mit Verschwörungstheorien befeuert.
Fehlendes technisches- & (bio)physikalisches Wissen tragen den Rest dazu bei.

Aktueller Bericht: derStandard 
Hier
Seite der initiative:
Hier
5G Falschmeldungen / Skeptische Ärzte
Hier
5G Falschmeldungen 2 / Skeptische Ärzte 2
Hier

Weiterführende Infos:
5G Faktencheck - BMI für Verkehr, Innovation & Technologie
Hier
5G Wikipedia
Hier
Elektrosensibilität Wikipedia
Hier


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. Oktober 2019)

Meine persönliche Meinung:

Ich sehe 5G nicht als "Verbrechen gegen die Menschenrechte" sondern als Weiterentwicklung des (tlw. überlasteten) Mobilfunks.

Kann man durch schwache, nichtionisierende Strahlung Krebs induzieren?
Manche Physiker und Mediziner meinen theoretisch ja, praktisch ist mir aber bisher noch kein Fall bekannt.

Fälle von Krebserkrankungen durch sehr starke, nichtionisierende (und ionisierende) Strahlung kenne ich nur von
(ex-)Angehörigen der US Streitkräfte, die teilweise über Jahrzehnte
mit starken militärischen Funk- und Radaranlagen hantiert haben,
ohne auf den Strahlenschutz zu achten. Oder nicht entsprechend über die Gefahren informiert wurden.

Und zum Thema Elektrosensibilität: 
Der Mensch ist i.d.R. nicht in der Lage die meisten Arten von Strahlungen (körperlich) wahrzunehmen.
Egal ob stark oder schwach.

Erst die (bio)physikalischen Folgen der Bestrahlung sind bemerkbar:
Bei UV Strahlung ohne Schutz -> Sonnenbrand.
Bei sehr starker, ionisierender Strahlung (Radioaktivität) -> Strahlenkrankheit

Was die Angst vor 5G und nichtionisierender Strahlung betrifft:
Hier treffen meiner Meinung nach wieder einmal mangelnde Bildung, Blödsinn im Internet (Facebook/YouTube), Esoterik, 
leichtgläubige Menschen, sowie Menschen mit psychischen Problemen aufeinander, vernetzen sich und bekommen
noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit.

Also das gleiche Spiel wie beim Thema Impfen...

Zu psychischen Problemen siehe:
Nocebo-Effekt
Hypochondrie

Meine direkte Erfahrung mit 5G Fake News:
Bei uns Krems, waren Anfang des Jahres Flugblätter im Umlauf, die behaupteten, 
dass die Stadt wegen 5G die Bäume an einem Teil der Hauptstraße (Ringstraße) fällen muss.
Was nicht wahr ist. 

Einige Bäume könnten in diesem Abschnitt gefällt werden, aber nicht wegen 5G Funkmasten, 
sondern wegen der notwendigen Generalsanierung der Ringstraße und ihres Kanalsystems, 
welches zum Teil noch aus der Kaiserzeit stammt.
Sanierung Ringstraße


----------



## Research (15. Oktober 2019)

OK. DECT-Telefone, Radio, Fernsehen, Satelliten, Radar, Schifffahrt/Luftfahrt/Raumfahrt und Co Adiö.



> "Die Versorgung mit Mobilfunk und Internet in Außen- und Innenbereiche aufteilen."
> (Mobilfunk / WLAN nur außen / funkfreie, kabelgebundene Netzwerke innen)
> "Die Leistung von Mobilfunk und WLAN soll so herabgesetzt werden, dass die Strahlung die Gebäudehülle nicht durchdringen kann."
> "Private, hochfrequente Strahlungsquellen sollen so reglementiert werden, dass keine Funkstrahlung in benachbarte Räume dringen kann."


Technisch Bullshit. Strahlung kann mann nicht "einsperren". Die geht durch Wände, und, LÖCHER, genannt Türen und Fenster. Und selbst dann muss man in jedem Raum einen Router aufstellen.



> "Nicht sichtbare Sendestationen müssten markiert und deren Daten veröffentlicht werden."
> "Zur Aufstellung neuer Anlagen, oder zur Leistungserhöhung bestehender Anlagen, muss eine schriftliche Einwilligung der Anrainer in einem Umkreis von 400 Metern eingeholt werden."


Verwaltungstechnisch unmöglich.


> "Sitzplätze in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, an welchen die Verwendung elektronischer Geräte untersagt ist."
> "In öffentlichen Gebäuden sollen Räume eingerichtet werden, die frei von elektromagnetischer Strahlung sind."


OK. Willkommen in der Steinzeit. Alles elektrische strahlt EM aus.

Muss mal suchen.
Gab einen Bildtest in dem man rausfand das niemand EM-Strahlung normaler Geräte Spüren kann.
Das war alles Plazebo.




> "Die Behörden sollen die Schweizer verpflichtend über die "Gefahren durch nichtionisierende Strahlung" aufklären."
> "Von Elektrosensibilität Betroffene sollen Zugang zu unentgeltlichen Beratungsstellen haben"


OK, gleicher Quark wie Gender, Homöopathie und und Quoten. Dummenfang und durchfüttern von Betrügern.


----------



## Tumbler (15. Oktober 2019)

Mit dem ersten Punkt bin ich ja noch einverstanden. Eine Erhöhung der Grenzwerte ist aus technischer Sicht nicht notwendig. Aber der Rest Naja, selbst wenn sie die nötigen Unterschriften zusammen kriegen sollten, glaube ich nicht, dass eine Mehrheit der Schweizer sich das WLAN im Eigenheim verbieten lassen wird.


----------



## kero81 (15. Oktober 2019)

Als nächstes dann wie Windkraft. Die macht auch krank!


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. Oktober 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Als nächstes dann wie Windkraft. Die macht auch krank!


 
Die Angst gibt es schon 
Ist aber ebenfalls unbegründet!

Infraschall - Windkraftanlagen


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Oktober 2019)

Research schrieb:


> Technisch Bullshit. Strahlung kann mann nicht "einsperren".


 Natürlich geht das - Faradayscher Kaefig – Wikipedia.
Natürlich muß man bei Gittern unter der halben Wellenlänge beim Gittermaß bleiben.



Research schrieb:


> Und selbst dann muss man in jedem Raum einen Router aufstellen.


 Stimmt.


Research schrieb:


> OK. Willkommen in der Steinzeit. Alles elektrische strahlt EM aus.


 Nur bei Wechselstrom.
Allerdings strahlt jeder Körper über 0K Wärmstrahlung aus.


Research schrieb:


> Gab einen Bildtest in dem man rausfand das niemand EM-Strahlung normaler Geräte Spüren kann.


Hab ich auch so in Erinnerung.
Allerdings sollte man bei Hochspannung vorsichtig sein.


Research schrieb:


> OK, gleicher Quark wie Gender, Homöopathie und und Quoten. Dummenfang und durchfüttern von Betrügern.


So ist es wohl.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2019)

Die Aluhutträger mal wieder. 
Nen GSM-Telefon liegt bei unter 1 W Sendeleistung. 

Die Leute sollten sich ja von den Glühbirnen mit 60W fernhalten. Und von der Sonne erst mit etwa 250-700W / m². 




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das - Faradayscher Kaefig – Wikipedia.
> Natürlich muß man bei Gittern unter der halben Wellenlänge beim Gittermaß bleiben.



Das bekommt man bisher bloß selbst in den JVAs nicht hin.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man bei Hochspannung vorsichtig sein.



Das soll man auch nicht anfassen.


----------



## efdev (15. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das bekommt man bisher bloß selbst in den JVAs nicht hin.



Dafür gefühlt jeder Edeka


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Oktober 2019)

Warum verteilt man nicht einfach Alufolien-Anzüge für diese Elektrosensibelchen? Wäre doch die einfachste Lösung und sähe sicher auch ganz lustig aus.


----------



## Research (15. Oktober 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das - Faradayscher Kaefig – Wikipedia.
> Natürlich muß man bei Gittern unter der halben Wellenlänge beim Gittermaß bleiben.



OK. Dann sag mir wie viel Metall man dafür braucht.
Jedes Haus, jeder Raum.
Jede Stromleitung, Umspannwerk ect.
Für wenigstens: 2,4GHz, 5GHz, 60GHz. Und das ist nur normales WLAN. (+/- Frequenzbänder/Kanäle)
Radio, Fernsehen, Flugradar, DECT 1,9GHz, 
Mobilfunk:
890 bis 915 MHz und von 935 bis 960 MHz (GSM 900)
1.710 bis 1.785 und von 1.805 bis 1.880 MHz (GSM 1800)
UMTS 1.920 bis 1.980 MHz sowie von 2.110 bis 2.170 MHz.
 LTE Band 1 um 2,1 GHz, LTE Band 3 um 1,8 GHz, LTE Band 7 um 2,6 GHz, LTE Band 8 um 900 MHz, LTE Band 20 um 800 MHz, LTE Band 28 um 700 MHz, LTE Band 32 um 1,5 GHz.

Oh, und was ist gar mit GPS?

Du kannst es versuchen, wirst aber immer bei der Alu-Backkartoffel bleiben.
Und selbst in Fahrstühlen, sogar Alten, hat man mittlerweile Empfang.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Nur bei Wechselstrom.
> Allerdings strahlt jeder Körper über 0K Wärmstrahlung aus.


OK, wo wird Gleichstrom genutzt?
Elektrische Geräte wie PCs, SmartPhones....
Was führt zu diesen? Richtig ein Wechselstromkabel in der Wand.
Wo führt das hin? Und dann? Und dann? Und dann?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man bei Hochspannung vorsichtig sein.


Nun, wenn man die Spannung quasi schmecken kann, dann ja.
Gibt Sendemasten (Radio) da Knistert und Funkt die Maschendraht-Umzäunung.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Oktober 2019)

Gibt schon Wege und Mittel, Geld regelt. 
Details gibt's keine und man kann natürlich immer nur einen bestimmten Frequenzbereich aussperren, alles gleichzeitig wohl nur in entsprechend konstruierten Bunkern aber technisch geht das schon.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Oktober 2019)

Research schrieb:


> OK. Dann sag mir wie viel Metall man dafür braucht. .


 Fast nichts.
Eine Isoliertapete mit Matallisierung reicht.
Viele Fenster sind metallbeschichtet (Wärmeschutzverglasung) und Türen aus Metall gibt es auch.
Man muß ja nur gegen die kleinste Wellenlänge abschirmen, alles, was langwelliger ist, wird mit abgeschirmt.


Research schrieb:


> Oh, und was ist gar mit GPS?


 GPS benutzt das 1GHz Band, wird also mit abgeschirmt.


Research schrieb:


> Und selbst in Fahrstühlen, sogar Alten, hat man mittlerweile Empfang.


 Dann telefoniere mal in einem Edelstahl-Lift.


Research schrieb:


> OK, wo wird Gleichstrom genutzt?


 Früher mal im TV (15.000-29.000V).
Die schwarz-weißen Kaskade hast Du noch überlebt, den Hochspannungsgenerator der Farb-Bildröhren nicht mehr.


Research schrieb:


> Elektrische Geräte wie PCs, SmartPhones....
> Was führt zu diesen? Richtig ein Wechselstromkabel in der Wand.


 Auf dem USB-Kabel liegen 5V Gleichstrom.


Research schrieb:


> Wo führt das hin? Und dann? Und dann? Und dann?


 Das kann man alles abschirmen, wenn man will.

Nur wird das knackig teuer.
Nicht wegen des Materials, sondern wegen des hohen Arbeitsaufwandes.



Research schrieb:


> Gibt Sendemasten (Radio) da Knistert und Funkt die Maschendraht-Umzäunung.


Ich wohne neben dem stärksten TV-Sender Deutschlands (1,1 MW HF-Leistung).

Da kitzelt es schon mal bei Resonanzlänge vom Metallstab.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2019)

Wie gesagt. Zwischen 1 MW und 1W liegen 10^6.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Oktober 2019)

Gut, bevor wir uns in Details verirren, was technisch geht und was nicht...

Grundsätzlich finde ich den Gedanken gar nicht schlimm. Wem heute 4G reichen, ist durchaus in der Position abzuwarten. Wem es heute schon zu wenig ist eben nicht. Persönlich halte ich das 5G Netz auch nur in Ballungszentren für nötig. 
Das einige Technologien wie autonomes Fahren eben solche Technologien benötigen grenze ich jetzt mal bewusst aus. Mir würden 4G mobil und meine 50 MBit Leitung zu Hause noch eine Weile reichen, vermutlich sogar die Hälfte.

Da hat wohl jeder sein eigenes Maß und Gründe dafür. Global gesehen ist dieser rasche technologische Fortschritt wohl eher eine Katastrophe. 

Meine Eltern haben sich noch ohne Internet gefunden und auch ohne Telefon Verabredungen wahrnehmen können. Sooo lang ist das noch nicht her. Heute geht ohne Zugriff auf die eigene Cloud schon gar nichts mehr. Verrückte Zeit, verrückte Entwicklungen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2019)

Wobei man bei Autos mit Netzanbindung nicht von "Autonom" reden kann, sondern nur von "vernetztem Fahren". Spätestens im Funkloch geht dann nichts mehr.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Oktober 2019)

Mit Funklöchern habt ihr in D eh Erfahrung. Auch mit 5G wird das im grossen Kanton wohl eher ein Entwicklungsland bleiben was Netzabdeckung udn Qualität angeht. Jedes Seitental hier hat besseren Empfang als man zum Beispiel an der A96 zwischen Aichstetten und Lindau hat...  

Und abgeschirmte Häuser gibt es sehr wohl. Wohne selber in sowas. Jede Etage hat seinen eigenen WLAN-AP weil Etagenweise kein Signal brauchbar durchkommt. Genauso nach draussen.. da haste 2m von der Tür weg kein Signal mehr von drinnen. Ebenso Mobilfunk.. ich hab genau 2 Ecken wo ich telefonieren kann, ansonsten brechen Gespräche schnell mal ab. Is nen Massivholzbau mit abertausenden von Alunägeln in den Wänden... hätte das nie erwartet dass das so stark abschirmt


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man bei Autos mit Netzanbindung nicht von "Autonom" reden kann, sondern nur von "vernetztem Fahren". Spätestens im Funkloch geht dann nichts mehr.



Nun, nur bedingt. Denkbar wären autonome Systeme, die eine gewisse Zeit ohne Verbindung überbrücken können. Da gibt's ja genug Möglichkeiten. Wenn Alle autonom fahren wäre die Verbindung untereinander mMn. zielführender als über ein Mobilfunknetz. Der Moment des Umstiegs ist da deutlich aufwendiger.
Die Frage ist, ob die Probleme, die man damit löst in Relation zu den Kosten stehen. Während man im Rest der Welt versucht unseren Lebensstil zu erreichen, sind wir bereits so gesättigt, dass wir bestimmte Dinge lieber automatisiert betreiben um uns nicht damit beschäftigen zu müssen. Aber ich möchte auch kein neues Schlachtfeld eröffnen. War nur ein Gedanke bzgl. reicht 4G erstmal flächendeckend oder braucht es den Schritt zu 5G.

@Kuhpra: Dein Haus klingt SPANNEND. Sicher, dass es da nicht noch 5 Untergeschosse gibt?


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Is nen Massivholzbau mit abertausenden von Alunägeln in den Wänden... hätte das nie erwartet dass das so stark abschirmt



Wer verwendet denn bitte Alunägel?!


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer verwendet denn bitte Alunägel?!



Ich denke da liegt eine Verwechslung vor, könnte aber am Holz liegen, dass die Nägel diesen Eindruck machen.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du Nägel mit ner CNC Fräse wegschneiden willst nimmst du Alu, kein Stahl  Sonst wechselt den Fräskopf alle paar Stunden aus  Ich weiss nicht genau wie viele Nägel die pro Brett und m2 da rein hauen, aber ich denke mal ne 5stellige Menge von den Alunäglen sind da in den Wänden schon drin. Bei den Aussenwänden sinds sicher 50 Nägel pro m2. 

Ich finde die Initiative auch suboptimal. Und die radikale Auführung.. aber wenn ich was gelernt habe dann dass man so Sachen nie unterschätzen darf. So Zeug wird schneller angenommen als man will.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2019)

Normalerweise sägt man auch erst und nagelt dann. 

Wobei es bei meinem Vater im Fachwerk noch echte Holzzapfen sind.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich finde die Initiative auch suboptimal. Und die radikale Auführung.. aber wenn ich was gelernt habe dann dass man so Sachen nie unterschätzen darf. So Zeug wird schneller angenommen als man will.



Zumindest sind die nicht in der EU, so dass da keine ewigen Verhandlungen drohen. 
Höchstens neue Flüchtlinge. "Auf den Punkt gebracht" - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Research (15. Oktober 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Fast nichts.
> Eine Isoliertapete mit Matallisierung reicht.
> Viele Fenster sind metallbeschichtet (Wärmeschutzverglasung) und Türen aus Metall gibt es auch.
> []


OK, wie viel Metall?
Man kann sich bewusst ungeschickt anstellen.
Metalltüren haben nur die wenigsten, wenn dann nur die Außentür und Balkon.

Dazu kommen noch Dichtungen und Spalten. 

Metall bedampfe Fenster dämpfen, so wie sie jetzt sind, nur.
Wie viel Metall also mehr? Und ab wann kann man nicht mehr richtig rausgucken?




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann telefoniere mal in einem Edelstahl-Lift.
> []


Schon getan. Mit Dicken Außenwänden.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Früher mal im TV (15.000-29.000V).
> Die schwarz-weißen Kaskade hast Du noch überlebt, den Hochspannungsgenerator der Farb-Bildröhren nicht mehr.
> Auf dem USB-Kabel liegen 5V Gleichstrom.
> []


Wie ich schon sagte WIE WERDEN DIE GESPEIST?
Richtig. Wechselstrom.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das kann man alles abschirmen, wenn man will.
> []


Und denn Welthunger besiegen.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nur wird das knackig teuer.
> Nicht wegen des Materials, sondern wegen des hohen Arbeitsaufwandes.
> []


Oha, wenn das zu Lebzeiten umgesetzt wird, ist Arbeitskraft unsere kleinste Sorge. Niemand hat die Fertigungskapazitäten dafür.


Und jetzt kommen wir zu Ladesäulen für Autos.
Der Bahn.
S-Bahn.
U-Bahn.
Tram.


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2019)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Kann man durch schwache, nichtionisierende Strahlung Krebs induzieren?
> Manche Physiker und Mediziner meinen theoretisch ja, praktisch ist mir aber bisher noch kein Fall bekannt.


5G macht alle Teilnehmer dahingehend zu Versuchskaninchen. Es gibt Indizien die dafürsprechen, von daher sollte das Menschenwohl im Vordergrund stehen und das erst einmal ordentlich geprüft werden, gerade weil die Dichte von Antennen bei 5g deutlich höher ausfallen muss, meine Meinung. Nach meinem Wissensstand gibt es keine qualifizierten Untersuchungen, die die Unbedenklichkeit feststellen.
Mobilfunknetz 5G: Kann man die Strahlenbelastung von 5G ueberhaupt messen? | ZEIT ONLINE



kero81 schrieb:


> Als nächstes dann wie Windkraft. Die macht auch krank!


Die Toleranz dafür hört bei den Meisten auf, wenn solch ein Windrad vor das eigene Haus gebaut wird oder ein ganzer Park.  Und ja, Infraschall kann krank machen, genau so wie ein Tinitus.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Aluhutträger mal wieder.
> Nen GSM-Telefon liegt bei unter 1 W Sendeleistung.
> 
> Die Leute sollten sich ja von den Glühbirnen mit 60W fernhalten. Und von der Sonne erst mit etwa 250-700W / m².


So wie ich das verstanden habe geht es nicht um die Amplitude, sondern um die Wellenlänge. Zu mindestens bei Mäusen konnte der Stoffwechsel reproduzierbar beeinflusst werden, durch die Strahlen bedingte Temperaturerhöung, was zu Embryonenveränderungen führte. Bei Menschen steht die Fruchtbarkeit von Männern im Verdacht beeinflusst zu werden, da diese sehr sensibel auf Temperaturschwankungen reagiert. Und wo haben die meisten ihr Handy? In der Hosentasche. Durch die neuen Frequenzen werden die Strahlen zwar fürher oberflächig absorbiert, da höhere Frequenzen aber über die Auswirkungen und vor allem die höhere Dichte der Antennen ist eigentlich noch nichts Konkretes bekannt. So etwas sollte man schon vorab prüfen, wenn es so flächendeckend eingesetzt werden soll. Und das hat auch nichts mit Aluhut zu tun, sondern ist m. M. n. einfach nur vernünftig. Dann könnte man nämlich auch Bedenken besser aus dem Weg räumen.

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Oktober 2019)

Research schrieb:


> OK, wie viel Metall?


 Kennst Du keine Isoliertapete?
Da ist hinten eine 1/10 mm dicke Alufolie drauf.



Research schrieb:


> Wie viel Metall also mehr? Und ab wann kann man nicht mehr richtig rausgucken?


  Hast Du noch keine halbdurchlässige Scheibe gesehen?
Das sind auch nur dünne Schichten



Research schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte WIE WERDEN DIE GESPEIST?
> Richtig. Wechselstrom.


 Mit 50Hz also niederfrequent.
Bei Schaltnetzteilen gibt es auch mal ein paar kHz.

Wieso muß ich dir das alles erklären?



Research schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommen wir zu Ladesäulen für Autos.


Nö.
Das artet jetzt zu sehr in OT aus.


----------



## guss (16. Oktober 2019)

Die Schweiz ist eben eine direkte Demokratie. Da kann jeder jeden Unfug einreichen und zur Abstimmung stellen. Ich bezweifle allerdings stark, dass diese Initiative die nötigen 100.000 Stimmen erhält, um weiter verfolgt zu werden. Das Sammeln der Unterschriften dauert bis 15.04.2021. Vermutlich gibt es bis dahin 5g längst in der Schweiz. Nicht jede Volksinitiative kommt nämlich zu Stande wie man hier nachlesen kann.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (16. Oktober 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> Durch die neuen Frequenzen werden die Strahlen zwar fürher oberflächig absorbiert, da höhere Frequenzen aber über die Auswirkungen und vor allem die höhere Dichte der Antennen ist eigentlich noch nichts Konkretes bekannt



Kommt auf die verwendeten Frequenzen an. Je niedriger die Frequenz, desto höher die Reichweite. 
800MHz LTE z.B. bis zu 28km (theoretisch, im flachen & unbebauten Gelände).

Eine einzelne 5G Antenne soll (bei voller Auslastung) etwa 10 Watt Sendeleistung emittieren.
(4G 20-50 Watt)

Bei einem 5G Masten oder Sendeanlagen mit mehreren Antennen können dann auch 100 Watt Sendeleistung erreicht werden.
(4G  200-1000 Watt)

Die kleinen, hochfrequenten 5G Sender mit geringer Reichweite (ab 28 GHz) sollen in etwa mit einem gewöhnlichen WLAN Router vergleichbar sein.

5G hat also eine geringe Sendeleistung (Watt), braucht daher auch weniger Strom und - je nach verwendeter Frequenz - evt. mehr Antennen/Sendeanlagen.

Jetzt muss noch geklärt werden ob Frequenzen von 28GHz und höher (bei niedriger Sendeleistung) schädlich für den Menschen sind.
Radio und Digital-TV nutzen z.T. höhere Frequenzen. Und große Sendeanlagen haben schon mal 500.000 Watt (oder mehr) Sendeleistung.
Scheint also auch kein Problem zu sein.



DaStash schrieb:


> Bei Menschen steht die Fruchtbarkeit von Männern im Verdacht beeinflusst zu werden, da diese sehr sensibel auf Temperaturschwankungen reagiert. Und wo haben die meisten ihr Handy? In der Hosentasche.



Die Wattleistung von Handys oder Mobilfunkanlagen ist zu gering, um im menschlichen Körper bzw. den Hoden Temperaturveränderungen auszulösen.
Auch sind nach über 20 Jahren Handy in der Hose, noch keine Millionen unfruchtbarer Männer aufgetaucht.



DaStash schrieb:


> 5G macht alle Teilnehmer dahingehend zu Versuchskaninchen.



Ich war also auch 4G, 3G & 2G Versuchskaninchen. Dazu kommen noch diverse Sendeanlagen, Satelliten und an fast jeder Ecke / Wohnung ein aktueller 5GHz WLAN Router.
Sorry, aber seit es 1990 mit 2G losging, konnte noch keine neues Massenaussterben durch nichtionisierende Strahlung festgestellt werden.



DaStash schrieb:


> Und ja, Infraschall kann krank machen


Nein. Es gibt keine belastbaren, wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse hierfür:

"Windkraftanlagen liefern keinen wesentlichen Beitrag zum Vorkommen von Infraschall in der Umwelt; die von ihnen erzeugten Infraschallpegel liegen deutlich unterhalb der menschlichen Wahrnehmungsschwellen. Es existieren keine wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse, die vermuten lassen, dass von Infraschall in diesem Pegelbereich schädliche Wirkungen ausgehen. Wissenschaftlicher Konsens ist, dass der von Windkraftanlagen ausgehende schwache Infraschall keinen gesundheitsschädlichen Einfluss hat. 
In der öffentlichen und medialen Debatte werden verschiedene Krankheitsbilder wie „Wind Turbine Syndrome“, 
„Vibro Acoustic Disease“ oder „Visceral Vibratory Vestibular Disturbance“ benutzt, von denen aber keines wissenschaftlich bzw. diagnostisch anerkannt ist.

*Krankheitssymptome, die dem Infraschall von Windkraftanlagen zugeschrieben werden, gelten als „kommunizierte Krankheit“, *die von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen erst nach 2008 gemeldet wurden, als Anti-Windkraft-Gruppen damit begonnen hatten, Windkraftanlagen als gesundheitsschädlich darzustellen. In diesem Jahr wurde von der Kinderärztin Nina Pierpont in einem im Selbstverlag herausgegebenen Buch ein „Windturbinensyndrom“ postuliert, das anschließend in der Öffentlichkeit z. T. stark rezipiert wurde. In der wissenschaftlichen Debatte wird diese Arbeit sowie die darin aufgestellte Hypothese wegen gravierender methodischer Fehler verworfen. So basiert die Untersuchung auf Angaben von 38 Anwohnern von Windkraftanlagen, die von Pierpont übers Internet angeworben wurden. Es fanden nur 23 Telefongespräche statt; die Symptome von 15 weiteren Personen wurden ausschließlich durch Dritte telefonisch übermittelt."

*kommunizierte Krankheit = Hypochondrie = psychische Krankheit.* Hat nichts mit dem Schall zu tun.


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2019)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> K
> Die Wattleistung von Handys oder Mobilfunkanlagen ist zu gering, um im menschlichen Körper bzw. den Hoden Temperaturveränderungen auszulösen.
> Auch sind nach über 20 Jahren Handy in der Hose, noch keine Millionen unfruchtbarer Männer aufgetaucht.


 Das ist nicht ganz richtig, es treten Temperaturveränderungen auf aber zwei Stellen hinterm Komma, ich glaube ca. 0,02 Grad. Dennoch muss man auch dagegenhalten das es Grenzwerte dafür gibt, die würden keinen Sinn ergeben würde es keine Temperaturveränderung geben. 





> Ich war also auch 4G, 3G & 2G Versuchskaninchen. Dazu kommen noch diverse Sendeanlagen, Satelliten und an fast jeder Ecke / Wohnung ein aktueller 5GHz WLAN Router.
> Sorry, aber seit es 1990 mit 2G losging, konnte noch keine neues Massenaussterben durch nichtionisierende Strahlung festgestellt werden.


Nein 3g/4g wurde ausreichend wissenschaftlich untersucht. Bei 5g ist das noch nicht der Fall, hier wurden hauptsächlich Annahmen auf Grund der 3g/4g Daten getroffen, genau da setzt die Kritik an.



> Nein. Es gibt keine Belastbaren wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse hierfür:


Windenergieanlagen und Infraschall: Der Schall, den man nicht hört

MfG


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Oktober 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nein 3g/4g wurde ausreichend wissenschaftlich untersucht. Bei 5g ist das noch nicht der Fall, hier wurden hauptsächlich Annahmen auf Grund der 3g/4g Daten getroffen, genau da setzt die Kritik an.


Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, hat sich doch auch die Sendeleistung der 5G Antennen nicht erhöht (Bzw. sinkt sie aufgrund kleinerer Zellen eigentlich sogar noch). Die Frequenzen von denen wir hier reden sind auch völlig egal in den Bereichen in denen sie liegen, da sie fernab hochenergetischer Strahlung (UV- oder gar Röntgenstrahlung im Terrahertz-Bereich) liegen.
Das Problem mit der Erwärmung ist auch irgendwie komisch, denn dann müssten alle Männer jeden Sommer unfruchtbar werden  Da ist das Risiko durch den warmen Laptop auf dem Schoß (mit 40-50°C Wärmeeinwirkung, welche bei weitem niemals durch Mobilfunk erreicht werden) unfruchtbar zu werden 




DaStash schrieb:


> Windenergieanlagen und Infraschall: Der Schall, den man nicht hört


Nur mal so, der Infraschall der an deinem Haus entsteht wenn der Wind vorbei zieht ist wesentlich intensiver als der eine Windanlage in 1+ km Entfernung. Gleiches gilt dafür, wenn du im Auto sitzt und der Motor läuft bzw. der Wind die Außenspiegel streift (Eine Autobahn/Bahnstrecke in der Ferne oder eine Hauptverkehrstr. in der Nähe ist auch eine starke Quelle für Infraschall aufgrund der Luftverwirbelungen). Selbst ein rauschender Wald erzeugt jede Menge Infraschall und trotzdem wird das als angenehm/beruhigend wahrgenommen 
Zusätzlich wird ja auch an der Entwicklung leiserer Windturbinen geforscht (Schallemission ist auch eine Form von Energieverlust): Siemens nimmt Eule als Vorbild fuer besonders leise Windturbinenfluegel | Windkraft-Journal


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nein 3g/4g wurde ausreichend wissenschaftlich untersucht. Bei 5g ist das noch nicht der Fall, hier wurden hauptsächlich Annahmen auf Grund der 3g/4g Daten getroffen, genau da setzt die Kritik an.



Bloß ist aktuell noch gar kein 5G da. 
Die Telekom verkauft es bloß teuer als solches, dabei wird einfach LTE mit einem zusätzlichen Datenkanal genutzt. 
5 G kommt erst 2022. Standalone: 5G mit allen Features soll nicht vor 2022 starten - ComputerBase

Wobei mich immer wundert, warum so auf Huawei rumgehackt wird, die könnten spionieren, während der NSA-Modus offizieller Teil der 5G Spezifikationen ist.


----------



## Alreech (28. Oktober 2019)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung:
> 
> Ich sehe 5G nicht als "Verbrechen gegen die Menschenrechte" sondern als Weiterentwicklung des (tlw. überlasteten) Mobilfunks.
> 
> ...


Hautkrebs wird hauptsächlich durch schwache, nichtionisierende Strahlung ausgelöst.
Und all diese Fälle könnten verhindert werden wenn man endlich die Sonne und ihre UV/A & UV/B Strahlung ausknipst ! 

Ansonsten sehe ich das ganz pragmatisch:
Wenn eine laute Gruppe der Bevölkerung dafür ist dann soll man den Wissenschaftlern folgen (siehe Greta).
Wenn eine laute Gruppe der Bevölkerung dagegen ist (siehe Gentechnik, Atomkraft, Windenergie, Elektrosmog, ect...) dann sind die Wissenschaftler gekauft und Verbote sind nötig !


----------



## shadie (29. Oktober 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Als nächstes dann wie Windkraft. Die macht auch krank!



Genau so wie Energiesparlampen schlecht sind weil man dadurch gelblich aussieht.

Sorry aber Menschen die diese "Sensibilität" haben - wo arbeiten die denn alle?
Heutzutage hängt in jedem öffentlichen gebäude/Büro eine rießen Armada an Accespoints etc.
Du kannst mit so ner Sensibilität doch gar nicht mehr vor die Tür gehen ?!


----------



## DKK007 (27. November 2019)

Nennt es einfach Wellen, dann bricht nicht gleich so eine Hysterie aus:
Radon, Mobilfunk, AKW: Deutsche schaetzen Strahlungsrisiken falsch ein | heise online


----------



## onlygaming (28. November 2019)

Leben macht auch Krank!!!! Und denkt an die ganzen Bakterien in euren Schnittbrettern!!


----------



## Hackfleischhirn (28. November 2019)

Was zum Teufel? Nicht ionisierende Strahlung sagt doch schon vom Namen her dass die nicht schädlich sein kann. Um gotteswillen. Wo kommen wir da noch hin.


----------



## Research (29. November 2019)

Technisch nicht ganz korrekt.

Z.B. Wenn Jemand in einer Trafostation/Umspannwerk arbeiten will, benötigt er Schutzkleidung. Wie überall wo Hochspannung anliegt.
Jegliche, betriebsbedingte, Strahlung aus Atomkraftwerken, hat sich als Schädlich herausgestellt. Wenn man im "Einstrahlgebiet" lebt.
In diesem Fall dauert es aber teils +10Jahre bis "sichtbare" Schäden auftreten.

Erwachsene stecken das besser als Kinder weg.

Es gibt viel Strahlung die wir über unsere Lebenszeit problemlos "schlucken können". Dabei kommt es auf Dauer, "Puls" und INTENSITÄT an.
Und Veranlagung.

Nachweis was jetzt, z.B. Krebs verursacht hat, ist fast unmöglich.

Gibt da den Witz mit der Witwe und ihrem Verstorbenen Mann, dem "Atom-Transporter-Fahrer" und der Versicherung die nicht zahlen will, kurz:
Er starb.
Sie : Betriebskrankheit. Versicherung zahl.
Versicherung: Hatte er seine Blei-Schutzkleidung an? Sein-Bleikabine im Fahrzeug gepflegt? Die Bleifarben erneuert? Bleibeschichtete Fenster OK?
Sie: Ja.
Versicherung: Dann zahlen wir nicht.
Sie: Doch.
Versicherung: Warum? Starb er an Strahlung?
Sie: Nein.
Versicherung: Warum sollten wir dann zahlen?
Sie: Er starb an einer Bleivergiftung.

Auch "Sekundärstrahlung" wie die Tschernobyl verseuchten bayrischen Pilze, leicht radioaktive Lebensmittel wie Bananen. Oder natürliche Gasaustritte wie Radon, sind da mit einzuplanen.
Oder die Sonne spinnt mal wieder rum.

Auch Kombinationen von versch. "Krebsquellen" sind zu beachten Quelle A+B-> nichts.
Aber A+C-> Krebs.

Alkohol und Blei sind z.B. so eine Kombi. Beides greift Nervenzelle an.
Beides schleichend, bis es wortwörtlich so viel Schaden angesammelt hat, das man es "sieht".

Ganz großes Thema müsste für uns z.B. sein, "Die Pille" aus unserem Trinkwasser zu filtern. Können wir aber nicht. Und mWn. wird da auch nicht nach geforscht.
Man kommt mittlerweile dahinter das Hormone im Wasser katastrophal sind. Für Mensch und Tier.

Gleiches gilt für andere Medikamente und Drogen.
Penizillin müsste man dringend rausfiltern, weil das über Zeit Multiresistenzen aufbaut. Und man weiß mittlerweile das dass sich langsam durch den Boden, wortwörtlich, austauscht.


----------



## raulduke467 (1. Dezember 2019)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Die Wattleistung von Handys oder Mobilfunkanlagen ist zu gering, um im menschlichen Körper bzw. den Hoden Temperaturveränderungen auszulösen.
> Auch sind nach über 20 Jahren Handy in der Hose, noch keine Millionen unfruchtbarer Männer aufgetaucht.



Doch, eigentlich schon. Wir sind heute unfruchtbarer als früher. Zumindest wenn man der verlinkten Studie Glauben schenkt. Zwischen 1973 und 2011 sind Männer der westlichen Zivilisation (Nordamerika, Europa, Australien, Neuseeland) unfruchtbarer geworden. Wir haben mehr als die Hälfte weniger Spermienanzahl im Vergleich zu den 70ern. Temporal trends in sperm count: a systematic review and meta-regression analysis | Human Reproduction Update | Oxford Academic

Da es mich interessiert hat ob es Studien dazu gibt ob man Handystrahlung die Schuld geben kann, habe ich recherchiert und etwas gefunden. Ist nur eine Studie, vielleicht gibt es 100 Gegenstudien die das entkräftigen, aber es ist sehr interessant finde ich. Ich denke ich suche mir einen neuen Ort für mein Handy (nicht mehr die Hosentasche^^). The influence of direct mobile phone radiation on sperm quality

Ok, habe nun doch etwas recherchiert. Hier die Quellen der wissenschaftlichen Publikationen.
Handystrahlung reduziert Spermienanzahl und Spermienqualität Mobile phone radiation induces reactive oxygen species production and DNA damage in human spermatozoa in vitro.  - PubMed - NCBI
Schnurlostelefone induzieren Tumore. Epidemiological evidence for an association between use of wireless phones and tumor diseases.  - PubMed - NCBI
Review aller vorhandenen Literatur zum Thema bis 2011. Haben keine Konklusion gefunden, dass die Handystrahlung schädlich ist, aber auch nicht, dass sie es nicht ist. Wie so oft -> Mehr Forschung um sicher zu sein. Cell phones and male infertility: a review of recent innovations in technology and consequences.  - PubMed - NCBI 
Handybenutzung reduzierte Spermienanzahl, Beweglichkeit, und Überlebensdauer. Längere Handybenutzung (die auf Selbsteinschätzung beruhte) führte zu schlechteren Werten. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17482179/
Ähnliche Erkenntnisse wie die vorangegangene Studie. https://www.eusupplements.europeanurology.com/article/S1569-9056(13)61322-6/abstract
Diese Autoren schreiben, dass bei allen Studien die mit Viechern gemacht worden sind, eine Spermienbeeinflussung gemessen wurde. Alle diese Studien hätten außerdem eine Schädigung der DNA der Spermien festgestellt. https://www.eusupplements.europeanurology.com/article/S1569-9056(13)62038-2/abstract
WiFi vom Laptop reduziert Spermienbeweglichkeit und bewirkt DNA "Zerstückelung", die nicht durch einen thermischen Effekt entstanden ist. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22112647/

Zusammenhang erektile Dysfunktion mit Handybenutzung. Männer mit ED hatten ihr Handy länger angeschaltet bei sich, als Männer ohne ED. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24578997/

Kein Zusammenhang gefunden zwischen Handybenutzung (Selbsteinschätzung) und Spermienanzahl. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5303122/

Internationale Agentur für Krebsforschung stuft Handystrahlung als potentiell krebserregend ein. https://www.iarc.fr/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/pr208_E.pdf

Vielleicht sind sie ja doch nicht so blöd die Schweizer mit ihrer Volksinitiative. Danke für den Artikel, ohne den hätte ich mich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt! Ich für mich werde schauen meine Handybenutzung zu reduzieren und vor allem das Ding nicht mehr nah am Körper tragen. Außerdem werde ich mit den Mitbewohnern schauen ob wir das WLAN aus der Wohnung verbannen. Aber alles in allem, scheint es jedoch noch keinen wissenschaftlichen Konsensus zu geben, vor allem weil es noch nicht sehr lange Daten dazu gibt. Und: Handystrahlung ist sicher nicht der einzige Grund (wenn es denn einer ist) warum die kleinen Gfraster weniger werden.


----------



## FrozenPie (1. Dezember 2019)

@raulduke467
Da würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich die Ernährung bzw. Nahrungszusammensetzung zwisch 1973 und 2011 verändert hat und wie viele zusätzliche Hormone jetzt über andere Wege aufgenommen werden (z.B. als Auswaschungen aus den Plastikflaschen, usw.). Das würde ich viel mehr als direkten Auslöser für den Rückgang der Spermienanzahl und -qualität ansehen, als Erwärmung da Hormone sich direkt auf den Metabolismus auswirken und das sogar sehr stark.

Ich denke, dass die EM-Strahlung nur einen wirklich sehr geringen Anteil an der Veränderung unsere Körper hat. Da haben andere Faktoren wie Feinstaub, Hormonzusätze, neu mutierte Krankheiten, Chemikalien (z.B. aus Kleidung, neuen Möbeln, PVC-Belägen, Wärmedämmungen, Wandfarbe, Lacken, Reinigungsmittel und sonst wo her), usw. einen viel größeren Einfluss als eine leichte Erwärmung von Gewebe im 0,x °C Bereich. Selbst ein schlechter Fahrradsattel oder falsche Unterwäsche können deine Spermienanzahl und -qualität massiv beeinflussen bzw. dich sogar zur Impotenz führen oder Erektionsstörungen verursachen


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2019)

raulduke467 schrieb:


> Doch, eigentlich schon. Wir sind heute unfruchtbarer als früher.



Was aber bei der immer noch deutlich steigenden Weltbevölkerung nicht unbedingt schlecht ist.


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was aber bei der immer noch deutlich steigenden Weltbevölkerung nicht unbedingt schlecht ist.



Was ein anderes Thema ist.

MfG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Dezember 2019)

Einfach mal lesen und auf sich wirken lassen, Das Ganze ist ein riesen Feldversuch. 
Wird vermutlich unschädlich sein, aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht. Und wenn 
nicht, dann haben wir ein Problem

*Übersicht über Studien zur Wirkunghochfrequenter Felder 
(mit Relevanz für dieMobilkommunikation und Daten)*
https://b4.consumer.bz.it/download/11v1259d1345.pdf

Schneider, Janine     (2008):       
*Zum Einfluss chronischer Exposition in hochfrequenten  elektromagnetischen 
Feldern von zwei Mobilfunkstandards (GSM und UMTS)  auf Lern- und Gedächtnis-
leistungen bei Ratten* (Rattus norvegicus).
  Dissertation, LMU München: Tierärztliche Fakultät
Zum Einfluss chronischer Exposition in hochfrequenten elektromagnetischen Feldern von zwei Mobilfunkstandards (GSM und UMTS) auf Lern- und Gedaechtnisleistungen bei Ratten (Rattus norvegicus)
...


----------



## DKK007 (2. Dezember 2019)

Bis überall 5G-Netz ist, vergehen aber locker noch mal 10 Jahre. 
Es wurden jetzt noch nicht mal die Ausbauauflagen von 2015 geschafft. Mobilfunkausbau: Netzbetreiber halten 4G-Verpflichtung nicht ein - ComputerBase


----------

